# Need 5.1 gaming headphone



## pravin_pran (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,
I want to buy 5.1 channel gaming headphone for my gaming needs. My budget in Rs 6500/-
Kindly suggest me good headphone under this budget.

Regards,


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't spend that much and get Corsair Vengeance 1500 @ 4.2K from CORSAIR HEADPHONE VENGEANCE 1500


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

+1 for Corsair Vengeance 1500.

+1 for Corsair Vengeance 1500.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> +1 for Corsair Vengeance 1500.
> 
> +1 for Corsair Vengeance 1500.


is it that good?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

Well reviews are pretty good and I am getting it so, I would do a review if you wish.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 15, 2012)

If you compare it to 10k headphones then no it's not that good but it's not fair either to compare it to them. But at it's price point of 4.5k it's an excellent headphone and has got many good reviews. In no way can you say that it's sound quality is inferior. It may not reach audiophile kind of quality but it's still pretty darn good. at 4.5k its an excellent buy.

gameranand please do that when you get it .


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

Gaming Headsets never targeted for audio listening quality in Audiophile level, their 1st priority is to deliver better frequency reporduction in Gaming environment. Only the very high end Gaming headsets perform almost equal in both movis and Gaming. Razer Megalodon is one of them. But Vengeance 1500 is extremely good for the money.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 15, 2012)

^^completely agree and yes i should have made my post a bit more clearer.  I also agree that corsair vengeance 1500 is excellent at its price point.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 16, 2012)

what about the quality with the USB port!!!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ Buddy, little google search before posting is appreciated here. All the good and premium Multi-Channel Headphones come with USB interface as they need Digital output. Only couple of them comes with both USB and Analogue connectors. But USB is always better than Analogue connection and those headphone still needs USB port to be connected for Powering the integrated sound card.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

Well actually if you have a really nice sound card then USB port for a headphone is a curse for you, however if you don't have one and most don't buy a sound card for that matter. For them the integrated sound card of the Headphones is always better than that of PC.


----------



## manij (Nov 22, 2012)

IMO, Cooler Master Sirus 5.1 is probably the best option (it is 'true' 5.1, unlike most other simulated ones) - looks to cost about Rs. 6999 on Golcha online currently, just googled to check. (I bought at Rs. 6500 sometime back, so if you check around, you may get cheaper). 

There is also a cheaper version Sirus S, which doesnt have the USB input, but retains the 5.1. 

Lots of product reviews online. 

All the best.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

The sound quality of CM Storm is the poorest. Also the price for it is 5.2k in Kolkata. You bought it over priced.

Here is the Toms Hardware opinion


> Although it's a good all-around headset, the Sirus' sound reproduction left us wanting more. We'd stop short of calling it bad, but there's a hollowness to is that isn't natural. Fortunately, the equalizer goes a long way to minimizing the effect that bothers us. Were the Sirus a little cheaper, it would have ranked higher up on our favorites list. But at $115, it’s a little too expensive relative to the competition.
> 
> On the other hand, we do feel that this is the best option with true 5.1-channel capabilities.



Here is the opinion for Vengeance 1500



> Instead of a fancy box of accessories, Corsair spend its budget on the basics: impressive 50 mm drivers that sound absolutely wonderful compared to the rest of the playing field. Yes, they’re overly crisp at the default setting, but a little tweaking through the software equalizer makes them untouchable (even if Razer's Megalodon comes close). Dolby's Pro Logic IIx technology works like a charm, and these headphones sound equally great playing music or gaming.
> 
> This isn't the lightest headset in our round-up, at 11.4 oz. And they're a little tight, too. But we certainly wouldn't call them heavy or uncomfortable. In fact, large memory foam ear pads go a long way to making this model wearable over long periods of time. Corsair's driver software does its job, even if it isn't loaded with features, so don't expect environmental or voice effects. Make no mistake, though, this headset earns our more prestigious Recommended Buy award for its sound quality. Priced at $85, it doesn't even break the bank.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

manij said:


> IMO, Cooler Master Sirus 5.1 is probably the best option (it is 'true' 5.1, unlike most other simulated ones) - looks to cost about Rs. 6999 on Golcha online currently, just googled to check. (I bought at Rs. 6500 sometime back, so if you check around, you may get cheaper).
> 
> There is also a cheaper version Sirus S, which doesnt have the USB input, but retains the 5.1.
> 
> ...



If OP is willing to spend 7K then I would suggest to add 200-300 INR more to get Razer Megalodon from GolchhaIT.


----------



## harshatiyya (Nov 23, 2012)

i recently got this headset,  GENIUS CAVIMANUS. which has virtual 7.1. well there are only few review online which are gud. i am very happy with this headset and its new vibration feature.. u can get it from buytheprice.com from 3100 only.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 23, 2012)

Genius is not that good !!!


----------



## digibrush (Nov 23, 2012)

I brought CM storm Sirus *s* few days ago. 5.5 k with vat is the price. It performed wonderfully as it should be, deep and strong bass, very clear and sharp treble sound.  
I connect it with creative Audigy soundcard which produce wonderful realistic sound with Eax Ad HD.  
 But with onboard soundcard it *never be the same*. 

Corsair Vengeance 1500 is good headset and cheaper than Sirus. Reason for choosing Sirus over Vengence is:

Corsair Vengeance is not true 5.1 headset, it has USB soundcard(I already have one USB headset) and it is *basically stereo*, use the software to emulate surround sound. 

Sirus has 4+4 drivers on either side and I can control volume(of each 4 (F/R/C/ Sub) separately *with in-line volume control*.Corsair Vengeance 1500 comes with single driver, remote does not have separate volume control for *5.1 surround sound*, can be control only through *software*.

It is my personal choice to play with true 5.1 headset and avoid virtual. 
But I can say Corsair Vengeance 1500 is also a good option. USB Headset does not need good/any *soundcard*.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ Don't want to start a rage thread about what is better, but in case of audio, Digital >> Analog, always.
If you look at any high end speaker system, you will see there is S/PDIF optical/coxical connector by which it is connected, or the audio receiver is connected. Age of analog is over, long ago.
Vengeance 1500 provides Virtual Dolby 5.1/7.1 via USB, which is a relatively new technology. 
Problem with CM storm Sirus S: 
1. being digital neither it can provide Dolby Digital output nor it can support it.
2. Lack of virtualization: you can't change the virtual position of the differnet speakers.
and above all:
3. It is way too much overpriced in India.

That's why I think, Vengeance 1500 is a good choice for OP. Although the final choice rests on OP.

Also going by US price, both cards are priced $99.99 in newegg, CM one have no discount whatsoever but Corsair one have 2 discounts.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 24, 2012)

Vengeance 1500 vs Steelseries siberia V2????


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Vengeance 1500 vs Steelseries siberia V2????



Vengeance 1500.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 24, 2012)

reasons????


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

1. Comfort
2. Sound Quality for games
3. Surround effects + awesome software.
I'll do a review of this headphone when I get it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 24, 2012)

but many people recommend v2 over everything !!!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

Well it depends on the usage pattern. V2 is a very good stereo headphones but Vengeance has 5.1 surround effect and in gaming thats important and for Music its useless. So basically V2 is a overall performer while 1500 is more inclined toward gamers. I hope you got the point.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Vengeance 1500 vs Steelseries siberia V2????



You are not OP. 
I thought that thread-jacking is not allowed here.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 25, 2012)

hmm dint knew that


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 25, 2012)

Another option ~3k = panasonic htf600. It has a rock solid sound-stage (I own one currently).

If you wish a more expensive one - Creative Aurvana Live ~ 7k is also an awesome piece.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Aurvana is an audiophile range headphone. For Gaming, at 4200, Vengeance is a must buy.
Storm Sirius is heavy and has smaller drivers. There is virtually no practical difference between virtual 5.1 and real 5.1. So, its better to go for vengeance as it has much better drivers.
Plus i find a single usb connector much more comfortable than the Sirius set up.
I havent seen many reviews comparing v2 directly with the rest, but in most review round ups, Vengeance is applauded. Megalodon is nice if u have the budget. Its a lot better looking too. Its also one of the most comfortable ones
I own Plantronics GameCom780 and the virtual 7.1 is very good. Sound quality is pretty much more than what i need. Gaming surround is good. Havnt played  war games yet, but in NFS Hot Pursuit, it works well. Somehow the surround wanst very effective in giving enemy location in the new Deus Ex, probably due to the game, rather than the headphone.
Vengeance is slightly better than my 780 in terms of game support and sound quality. So, close your eyes and go for it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Another option ~3k = panasonic htf600. It has a rock solid sound-stage (I own one currently).
> 
> If you wish a more expensive one - Creative Aurvana Live ~ 7k is also an awesome piece.



Like I already said if he OP has 7K then he should get Megalodon eye closed. Period.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2012)

Just being a true 5.1 headset does not mean it provides better surround quality. Placing so many speakers too close to each other and attached to ear....it just behaves like a virtual surround earphones and sometime worse than that as Virtual surround headphones do provide lots of software based optimization controls.

I have experienced both CM Storm Sirus and Razer Megalodon before making my purchase and in sound quality, it is nothing closer to Megalodon. That's why I went for the Megalodon despite of the higher price of it.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I have experienced both CM Storm Sirus and Razer Megalodon before making my purchase and in sound quality, it is nothing closer to Megalodon. That's why I went for the Megalodon despite of the higher price of it.



2 questions here:
1. Have you compared Megalodon with Vengence 1500?
2. For how much did you buy Megalodon?


----------



## Soumik (Nov 29, 2012)

Personally i dont think Vengeance has any less sound quality than Megalodon. But The razer would be a lot better looking and by far one of most comfortable gaming headsets. Confort is a lot priority when it comes to gaming as it will usually be pretty long sessions. Also hardware controls of Megalodon is far better than of Vengeance. Hence the increased price.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2012)

Ya, I have compared Megalodon with Vengeance 1500 and CM Storm Sirus. I got it at 7K including tax....it was a deal. Megalodon is the lightest of all the 7.1 headsets, made of composite materials and uses Maelstrom Audio Engine which is also used by French Air Force in their Rafale and Mirage 2000-5 Fighter Jets to simulate surround sounds for the Pilot. It does not need any driver and trough the Control Panel you can perform everything you need...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Like I already said if he OP has 7K then he should get Megalodon eye closed. Period.



Yeah for gaming, Megalodon is a better bet. But if u leave gaming for a second, Auruvana live = better IMO as they provide audiophilic sound and (not as good as megalodon but) they re also exceptional in gaming. (especially if u buy it internationally, as it is ~ 50$ cheaper and is an audiophiles recommendation).
You can get it from amazon for ~80$ ~ 5400 INR. 

Just like megalodon wont suit as much to an audiophile especially @ 140$.
At that range I d go for - Audio-Technica ATH-M50 which are an audiophiles dream and they have an exceptional soundstage as well. So it would be equally good for gaming.

But yes, if you re a hardcore gamer and are looking for nothing but the sound-stage (I guess thats what OP demands), probably then, you can have the megalodon.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Personally i dont think Vengeance has any less sound quality than Megalodon. But The razer would be a lot better looking and by far one of most comfortable gaming headsets. Confort is a lot priority when it comes to gaming as it will usually be pretty long sessions. Also hardware controls of Megalodon is far better than of Vengeance. Hence the increased price.



Corsair is suitable for gaming but in stereo mode it doesn't shine much. Megalodon has both and thats why the higher price. As for me I already have stereo headphones which are specialized for music so I am going for Corsair 1500, if I didn't had that then probably I would have bought Megalodon. Simple.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ya, I have compared Megalodon with Vengeance 1500 and CM Storm Sirus. I got it at 7K including tax....it was a deal. Megalodon is the lightest of all the 7.1 headsets, made of composite materials and uses Maelstrom Audio Engine which is also used by French Air Force in their Rafale and Mirage 2000-5 Fighter Jets to simulate surround sounds for the Pilot. It does not need any driver and trough the Control Panel you can perform everything you need...



Thanks That's exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 29, 2012)

I just ordered Megalodon with 2 gift vouchers I had accumulated and 3k from my own from flipkart. Its priced at Rs. 8999 there. I checked infibeam, rediff, homeshop18 & nextworld before purchasing from flipkart and couldn't find it for cheaper than 8999.
I'll post pics and review once I receive it.

@OP - what have you decided ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

You could have got it for as less as 7200 INR from Golchha IT.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 29, 2012)

Didn't had gift vouchers for Golcha ... he he he... I paid only 3k from my pocket


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh then its a good deal for you.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 29, 2012)

But how did you got to know that golchha are selling it for 7.2K ?  I checked on their site as well and its priced 8799 plus shipping.

Build your pc


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like they have increased the price now, some days before it was 6999+ shipping.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Corsair is suitable for gaming but in stereo mode it doesn't shine much. Megalodon has both and thats why the higher price. As for me I already have stereo headphones which are specialized for music so I am going for Corsair 1500, if I didn't had that then probably I would have bought Megalodon. Simple.


True, but really, u wont be listening in stereo mode once u get these headphones . May be cause the stereo mode is bad, but for my headphones i keep 5.1 and dolby on, all the time when i'm not gaming. Gaming - just switch over to 7.1. I cant tell much, just that simple music sounds much better in 5.1 than in stereo mode on my headphones.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

Soumik said:


> True, but really, u wont be listening in stereo mode once u get these headphones . May be cause the stereo mode is bad, but for my headphones i keep 5.1 and dolby on, all the time when i'm not gaming. Gaming - just switch over to 7.1. I cant tell much, just that simple music sounds much better in 5.1 than in stereo mode on my headphones.



Which Headphone you own ??


----------



## Myth (Nov 30, 2012)

Gamecom780 I guess. (signature)


----------



## Soumik (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi... sorry for raising old thread... 
Did anyone actually get the Vengeance 1500 here?
My clumsy self broke the band of my gamecom 780 ... It was working perfectly.. even now is. I simply tangled the wire and stood up with the headset on my head.. it pulled the wires so hard.. the head band broke off into two pieces... :'(. The wires are super strong really... The headset is working perfectly... i am using thick tapes to hold it to my head 
Sooo.. am thinking of going wireless for everything... 
And first thing coming to my mind is Vengeance 2000... the wireless version of 1500. Can anyone say how good the 1500s are?


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

here is a review done by gameranand *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/168627-corsair-vengeance-1500-review.html


----------



## Krishna (Apr 20, 2013)

You may consider Corsair 1500... its a good, sturdy headset and noise cancellation works well.. its got big ear cups which will fit on ur ears easily.. For a newbie it may feel a little overweight but its negligible..
Although there is a problem with it i.e. ear cups get dusty very much. So if you are having a clean PC desk there should be no problem at all
+1 For Vengeance 1500


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

Soumik said:


> Hi... sorry for raising old thread...
> Did anyone actually get the Vengeance 1500 here?
> My clumsy self broke the band of my gamecom 780 ... It was working perfectly.. even now is. I simply tangled the wire and stood up with the headset on my head.. it pulled the wires so hard.. the head band broke off into two pieces... :'(. The wires are super strong really... The headset is working perfectly... i am using thick tapes to hold it to my head
> Sooo.. am thinking of going wireless for everything...
> And first thing coming to my mind is Vengeance 2000... the wireless version of 1500. Can anyone say how good the 1500s are?



Well you can read the review done by me and I can assure that they are pretty good. 
Don't get the Wireless one, get the 1500, costs less and performs better.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey very nice review gameranand!!!  The corsair band definitely feels thicker than the one i had in Gamecom 780. How is the wire strength? I mean they dont look as strong when compared to the ones i had.
Dirt isnt much of a concern for me. I wear my headphones to sleep.. and when i feel uncomfy.. just take them off my ears and sleep... so they are bound to get dirty 
Wireless is what i am planning to go actually. After this incident. i really want to go wireless... no wires.. no hassles. I have my laptop on a bedside table and my bed in on the ground... no legs to raise it up.. so wires are easy to get tangled in my legs and fingers... cant help it.  Hence, the urge to go all wireless. (Have GS700s mouse on my wishlist )
I dont think there would be a massive reduction in sound quality as these headsets are supposed to use.. 'gaming grade' wireless tech.. whatever that means .
I liked the gamecom commander wire design.. like the telephone wire.. so that even stretched, the ends wont get too much tension.  But its slightly out of budget for me. i can extend it to max $200. nt more than that! 
So, what do you suggest? Corsair 2000, or something else? Options include GS930, Creative Wraith, etc...

PS: y does this forum have such short log in time man. I get logged off in 3-4 minutes.. Its shorter than most bank websites


----------



## Xai (Apr 24, 2013)

There was a time when Roccat Kave was highly recommended. It is available again @ 5-5.5K-ish range. Will it be worth getting instead of Vengeance 1500 given that Kave was a recommended headset and has real 5.1?


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 24, 2013)

@soumik, dont go for corsair 2000, it has manufacturing defect, its easily get crack in the headband, lots of users complaints about this problem in corsair forums. some has repeated problem even after replacement. so stick with corsair 1500.


----------



## d3p (Apr 24, 2013)

Xai said:


> There was a time when Roccat Kave was highly recommended. It is available again @ 5-5.5K-ish range. Will it be worth getting instead of Vengeance 1500 given that Kave was a recommended headset and has real 5.1?



If there's a possibility then try the headphone by putting them on. 

IMO Vengence << Kave << Megalodon.

Some might call Megalodon as superior, but it also have lot cons.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ hmm I think the less than signs should be greater than signs?

@IndianRambo.. thanks for letting me know! My gamecom 780 band broke.. i certainly dont want the same thing happening to the next headset i get.

I have nothing personally against roccat kave or vengeance 1500, just that i want something either wireless.. or something very sturdy and with wires that can withstand tension(landlines wires type). I realize that tangling wires and frequent getting ups from my laptop is something i have to live with, at least for the time being, so its better to get rid of that problem altogether .


----------



## d3p (Apr 24, 2013)

nope. I'm good with the signs.

In words,

megalodon is better than Kave & Kave is better than vengence.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh okay.. In what way is it better? 
I mean hardware spec wise, both Kave and Vengeance seems to be better than Megalodon...

Any one has any idea about whats the hierarchy in wireless headsets?


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

d3p said:


> nope. I'm good with the signs.
> 
> In words,
> 
> megalodon is better than Kave & Kave is better than vengence.



+1, kave destroys the 1500. 

@CILUS

Why is this thread in the wrong place? since 9-11-2012? Please fix this asap. It makes it difficult to post replies

I think the quality of the forum has been degrading since the past few years. Every time i see a new thread it turns into a facebook wall. And the mods are not doing their job. I dont think i will bother to post here now.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Thanks.
About your quality degradation, Well One thing, its better to have similar kind of discussions in one thread than having multiple threads having the same topic.  I think that is one of the directives given while posting. And, another thing, is that if a thread is running long, having updates from different times, any general person can get a general idea about the trends during different times, you can get an idea which headphones are trending at which times. Anyways, its up to mods to decide whether my point is valid or just i got the wrong idea. 
About wrong place, really dont know if it should be here, or under gamerz section or the audio one. It probably should be in audio though.

Wanted to just post an update on this, since my query was the last one... I decided not to go with traditional gaming headsets, and since i hardly use the mic, unless playing Dota 1/2 or LoL with my friends (which is pretty rare, as i usually play alone with random guys), i am better of getting a better headphone with a good soundstage to substitute for the surround sound. My laptop dies have Creative Recon 3Di soundcard, so am hoping to get a decent output from audiophile headphones

I debated with my friends over a number of headphones (made a list as per reviews from HeadFi forums), regarding their price and overall sound quality, and finally decided to go with Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 ohms headphones. I should be receiving it on Thursday, so.. hoping for the best.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 14, 2013)

Got the headphones... i posted my first impressions in the reviews sections :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/174829-bayerdynamic-dt-990-pro-impressions.html


----------

